# NSG „Kleiner Binnensee und angrenzende Salzwiesen“



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

seit einiger Zeit gibt es ja Spekulationen um Veränderungen im o.g. NSG.

Es gibt eine geplante Änderung bzw. Überarbeitung der Verordnung von 1957.

http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/Um...iete/PDF/VO_Entwurf__blob=publicationFile.pdf

Im Rahmen der Verordnung sollen Angler zukünftig dort ausgesperrt werden. Jedoch ist das Angeln vom Strand aus in dem Naturschutzgebiet nach der bestehenden Naturschutzgebietsverordnung aus dem Jahr 1957 in Verbindung mit § 60 Nr. 5 Landesnaturschutzgesetz bereits jetzt nicht zulässig ist. Da die Grenze des Naturschutzgebietes an der Uferlinie der Ostsee endet, ist allerdings das Angeln im Wasser der Ostsee stehend zur Zeit zulässig, da diese Flächen nicht im Geltungsbereich der bestehenden NSG-Verordnung liegen. Diese bestehende Rechtslage wurde zurecht von verschiedener Seite kritisiert und es ist u.a. auch aus diesem Grund geplant, die NSG-Verordnung zu ändern und das Naturschutzgebiet zu erweitern.

Anderenorts heißt es, in diesem Vorgang gibt es aktuell einen Stillstand und dieses wird als gutes Zeichen gewertet.

Fakt ist jedoch, dass das Rechtsetzungsverfahren zur Änderung der Naturschutzgebietsverordnung „Kleiner Binnensee und angrenzende Salzwiesen“ inzwischen weiter fortgeschritten ist. Das Landesamt für Landwirtschaft, Umwelt und ländliche Räume (LLUR) hat die im Rahmen der öffentlichen Auslegung des Verordnungsentwurfs eingegangenen Stellungnahmen zwischenzeitlich ausgewertet.


Leider kann ich hier zum derzeitigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht das Ergebnis dieser Auswertung mitteilen, da hierüber noch nicht abschließend entschieden wurde. Sobald Entscheidungen getroffen wurden und mir vorliegen werde ich das hier gerne veröffentlichen. Mit dem Abschluss des Rechtsetzungsverfahrens ist Ende des Jahres 2013 bzw. zu Beginn des Jahres 2014 zu rechnen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. September 2013)

*AW: NSG „Kleiner Binnensee und angrenzende Salzwiesen“*

Moin,

hatte der Landesregierung auch eine Mail zukommen lassen. Die Antwort war in etwa, das wir Angler genug andere Plätze zum Angeln haben. Damit ist das lediglich eine Frage der Zeit, bis dort das Angeln komplett verboten ist.

Gibt es eigentlich Engagement vom Landesverband SH in dieser Sache? Habe das Gefühl, das es nicht so besonders ist...


----------



## MalteHah (5. September 2013)

*AW: NSG „Kleiner Binnensee und angrenzende Salzwiesen“*

Dänemark ist zum Glück nur eine Stunde Autofahrt entfernt. Das mit dem Tourismus haben die hier in Schleswig-Holstein nicht verstanden. Schade, ist eigentlich einer meiner Lieblingsstrände #d


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. September 2013)

*AW: NSG „Kleiner Binnensee und angrenzende Salzwiesen“*

Habeck macht auch an anderer Stelle "Druck" sodass hier in nächster Zeit wohl noch mit weiteren Einschränkungen zu rechnen ist. Dieses Schweinswalschutzgebiet könnte sich auch zur absoluten Katastrophe für Angler entwickeln, wenn da durchgebracht wird was in letzter Zeit mal so "durchgesponnen" wurde.

Auf gesunden Menschenverstand braucht man bei Habeck und seinen Leuten ja nicht hoffen.

Es ist ein absolutes Armutszeugnis, das man, trotz Strand vor der Haustür, ins Nachbarland fahren muss, wenn man in Ruhe fischen möchte. Also lasst uns die Kohle ruhigen Gewissens ins Ausland bringen. Hier vor Ort scheint es den Leuten noch viel zu gut zu gehen.

2035 Schleswig-Holstein wird komplett als NSG anerkannt: mit Betretungsverbot für alle Menschen, die nicht beim BUND oder NaBu sind, oder ein grünes Parteibuch haben...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. November 2014)

*AW: NSG „Kleiner Binnensee und angrenzende Salzwiesen“*

Wie ich in meinem Eingangsposting bereits schrieb, wollte ich Euch auf dem laufenden halten. 

Der Verordnungsentwurf lag ja in 2012 öffentlich aus und es folgten 12 Stellungnahmen dazu. Die vorgebrachten Stellungnahmen wurden geprüft und der Verordnungsentwurf mittlerweile überarbeitet. Am 8. Dezember 2014 wird dieser Entwurf nun vorgestellt.

Somit werde ich im Dezember weiter berichten...


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. November 2014)

*AW: NSG „Kleiner Binnensee und angrenzende Salzwiesen“*

Gehst du zu der Veranstaltung am 8.12 ?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. November 2014)

*AW: NSG „Kleiner Binnensee und angrenzende Salzwiesen“*

Ist geplant, bin aber eventuell geschäftlich unterwegs... Werde es auf jeden Fall versuchen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. November 2014)

*AW: NSG „Kleiner Binnensee und angrenzende Salzwiesen“*

Dann grüss die Vertreter vom Verband von mir. :m:m#q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. November 2014)

*AW: NSG „Kleiner Binnensee und angrenzende Salzwiesen“*

Die werden schon erfreut sein mich zu sehen... ;-)


----------



## Norbi (4. November 2014)

*AW: NSG „Kleiner Binnensee und angrenzende Salzwiesen“*

Gehst Du dort bewaffnet hin???????|kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. November 2014)

*AW: NSG „Kleiner Binnensee und angrenzende Salzwiesen“*

Ne, nur mit Bewährungshelfer und Rechtsanwalt... ;-)


----------



## Norbi (4. November 2014)

*AW: NSG „Kleiner Binnensee und angrenzende Salzwiesen“*

Bewährungshelfer?????Also hast Du schon gesündigt:m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. November 2014)

*AW: NSG „Kleiner Binnensee und angrenzende Salzwiesen“*

Gesündigt? Ja, ich war im LSFV SH organisiert...


----------



## Norbi (4. November 2014)

*AW: NSG „Kleiner Binnensee und angrenzende Salzwiesen“*

Dann verstehe ich das.....Strafe muß sein:m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: NSG „Kleiner Binnensee und angrenzende Salzwiesen“*

So, heute war der Termin. Ich war aus geschäftlichen Gründen nicht dabei.

Die Landesverordnung tritt mit der Veröffentlichung im Gesetz- und Verordnungsblatt innerhalb der nächsten Wochen in Kraft, sobald der Minister die LVO unterzeichnet hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: NSG „Kleiner Binnensee und angrenzende Salzwiesen“*

heisst auf deutsch für die Angler und  die organisierten Angelfischer?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: NSG „Kleiner Binnensee und angrenzende Salzwiesen“*

Die Verordnung tritt "zeitnah" in Kraft. Gegenüber dem ursprünglichem Entwurf wurde jetzt das Angeln im Nordwesten des NSG in einem 230m langen Bereich des Ostseeufers und in dem vorgelagerten Bereich des Ostseeufers freigestellt. Manche werden das sicherlich positiv verkaufen, ich sehe das negativ. Warum? Da das Gebiet, welches nicht mehr beangelt werden darf, deutlich größer ist. Wir haben also Angelfläche verloren und nicht gewonnen. Einmal mehr... Aber die Spaziergänger und Hunde haben immerhin mehr Fläche in diesem NSG gewonnen


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: NSG „Kleiner Binnensee und angrenzende Salzwiesen“*

Und die Fischer dürfen auch weiterhin Netze stellen...


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: NSG „Kleiner Binnensee und angrenzende Salzwiesen“*

Wenigstens hat unser Verband bis zum Äussersten unerbittlich für die Interessen der Angler gekämpft!

Ne, war nur Spass...:q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: NSG „Kleiner Binnensee und angrenzende Salzwiesen“*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und die Fischer dürfen auch weiterhin Netze stellen...


 
 Ist für Frau Dr. bestimmt ein Erfolg des angeschlossenen Verbandes - Angel*Fischer*....


----------

